# Wainscoting and Crown Molding Question



## ngl33 (Feb 21, 2012)

I currently have crown molding in my dining room and I am looking to put up some wainscoting now. The crown molding that is up has a lot of bevels on it. I would really like to do the flat panel wainscoting but I'm not sure if this would clash and look ridiculous. I already know that I need to replace my baseboards to match the flat panel look but does anyone know if I can keep my crown molding up?

Thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

I think colors make far more difference than profiles unless Colonial is mixed with rustic lodge or similar. If you mock up you idea and take some snapshots to Sherwin Williams for free color suggestions,they might reccomend different trim profile.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

ngl33 said:


> I currently have crown molding in my dining room and I am looking to put up some wainscoting now. The crown molding that is up has a lot of bevels on it. I would really like to do the flat panel wainscoting but I'm not sure if this would clash and look ridiculous. I already know that I need to replace my baseboards to match the flat panel look but does anyone know if I can keep my crown molding up?
> 
> Thanks for your help and suggestions.


Truth be told doing a mock up is best as previously stated. As long as YOU like it run with it none of us will never have to see it. You on the other hand will have to LIVE with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Usually, a chair rail cap would be put on the wainscoting. This would tie it in with the crown molding. If you use a princeton edge base or any profiled top edge it will also tie the theme together. You might think about using some small molding and making picture frame accents along the wainscoting to eliminate the plainness.


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

Corbin3388 said:


> As long as YOU like it run with it none of us will never have to see it. You on the other hand will have to LIVE with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Of the advise a woodworker (anyone actualy) might get,this could be some of the best. If everyone was timid with ideas they get,names like Stickley and Wright would remain unknown. Hold on fellers,don't everyone rush to the shop at once to begin making themselves famous.:laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My crown mold is rather typecal: curves and bevels. I do not have a picture of that, but here is a picture of the wainscotting I made. They go good together.


----------

